# Heat Pressing on Wife beater/Mens tanktop undershirts



## jrjose13 (Jul 7, 2011)

I just got a heat press and i want to heat press designs onto "wife beaters". Can anyone tell me if this is possible? and how?


----------



## rawbhaze (Jan 29, 2011)

As far as what is commonly used by members of this forum, you have the options of vinyl, inkjet transfer, laser transfer and plastisol transfer. I don't think I have ever seen polyester or poly blend wife beaters but if yours are then you have the option of sublimation as well. Keep in mind that your garments are ribbed when researching which method of application is best for you.

Were you given the heat press?


----------



## jrjose13 (Jul 7, 2011)

Well the method i plan on using is plastisol transfers, sorry i didnt mention that. And no i purchased a heat press machine.

The main question i had was, is it just like a shirt where i place the transfer and press it? What throws me off is the ripple in the shirt and the stretchyness. Will it be easy to presss these on the shirts and will the designs stay in good quality after wash?


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

Sure wish those shirts had another name!! Ribbing can be problematic in that the ink may not go down in between making your design have a striped effect when stretched.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

If the shirts are going on someone who will stretch it the ink will crack or fall off. The best option for these is a water based ink, either screen printing or dtg.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

I press them stretched over a piece of hardboard.


----------

